# bilder auf verschiedene ebenen verteilen



## van jong (15. Nov 2005)

hallochen,
bin immernoch am applet zeichnen und nun auf ein problem gestoßen...
habe schon ein wenig hier rumgesucht und rausgefunden dass das was man dem compiler als erstes zum zeichnen gibt, er auch an erster stelle zeichnet.. klappt in sofern auch ganz wunderbar, aber gibt es keine alternative, die zum beispiel verschiedene höhenebenen anlegen kann ? wie meinetwegen bei CAD programmen, dort kann man die objekte auf einigen ebenen hoch und runterschieben, zwecks überlagerung....


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nichts vorgefertigtes, aber selber coden sollte kein Prob sein!?


----------



## maxf (15. Nov 2005)

Ähm, würde da nicht ein einfaches JLayeredPane seinen Zweck erfüllen? :lol:


----------

